# Yesterday/Last Nights Finds



## DanTheMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Yesterday I herped from around 6pm, and got home at 2.30 this morning, The storms always seem to hit at the time I don't want them to, as much as I love a good storm, I'd rather not end up driving on a river rather than a road while looking for snakes.


Big Red Belly
















DOR Eastern Brown, approx. 1.9 metres
(I dont herp in bare feet lol, just walked through a river to mkae sure it wasnt too deep to cross)





Blind Snake
(you can see the road starting to become a bit off a creek)





Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko















More Carpets, but this one had a beautiful pattern that doesn't show up in the pics. Both only young.










One with a full belly in a Pine forest (found 2 there now)





Golden Crowned





Giant King Cricket





This made me sick, this young fox was sitting in the middle of the road trying to drag the back half of his body across the road. So we took him to Australia Zoo at 1.30am (lucky they are 24hour) so they could euthanise him (which they did straight away) he had a wound on his back infested with maggots, a missing ear, plus damage to his pelvis that wasn't related to the wound on his back according to the vet.
Poor thing had been like this for days.


----------



## Duke (Dec 8, 2008)

Ouch, poor doggy.

What time do you normally go out herping, and till what time?


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 8, 2008)

Great pictures.
What happened with the Fox afterwards? Bloody pests, hopefully it wont be let go back into the bush.
I've been brought up hunting them, so thats why I have that opinion.


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 8, 2008)

great photos! looks like you had a bit of fun!

poor little fox  although they aint native i really do like them! wonderful animals! i would love to get a trained one! they would be SWEET!!!!


----------



## Hetty (Dec 8, 2008)

Duke said:


> Ouch, poor doggy.



:lol: You're almost as funny as I am!

I love red-bellieds with orange noses, so cute


----------



## Brigsy (Dec 8, 2008)

Awsome pics, looks like you had a good night, Been wantin to go for a look myself with some nice humid weather but cant drive for 6 months And noone else keen so keep the pics comming.


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Poor fox  At least it got put out of its misery. 

Great photos by the way!


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 8, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Great pictures.
> What happened with the Fox afterwards? Bloody pests, hopefully it wont be let go back into the bush.



Euthanise = Kill humanely 

Out of curiosity, what camera do you use DanTheMan?


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 8, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Great pictures.
> What happened with the Fox afterwards? Bloody pests, hopefully it wont be let go back into the bush.
> I've been brought up hunting them, so thats why I have that opinion.


 
I dont care if its a pest, it was in a lot of pain and had suffered quite a bit, nothing deserves to.



Bearded_Lady said:


> Euthanise = Kill humanely
> 
> Out of curiosity, what camera do you use DanTheMan?


 
Canon 350D SLR, Unfortunatley the pics didnt come out how I would like though as its a bit hard with snakes that dont want to hang around and theres no time to set all the shutter speed/apeture, the auto setting on my camera is crap, its always over exposed, like the one where im holding the Eastern Brown


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Duke said:


> Ouch, poor doggy.
> 
> What time do you normally go out herping, and till what time?


 
Normally start about the same time, as I do a quick day herp before it gets dark, and normally get home about 11, seems to be when it dies off.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 8, 2008)

nice shots, love the chief pants matts wearing :lol:


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 8, 2008)

Dan I actually thought the shots were really good! I love the 3rd gecko pic!


----------



## Ash13 (Dec 8, 2008)

"I dont care if its a pest, it was in a lot of pain and had suffered quite a bit, nothing deserves to."
So true, good on you Dan- awesome pics also.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome pictures,looks as thou you had a great nite,i wish i had that much luck when i go.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Bearded_Lady said:


> Dan I actually thought the shots were really good! I love the 3rd gecko pic!



Lol thanks! A bit out of focus for me, not sharp enough on some of them, mainly the red belly


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 8, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> I dont care if its a pest, it was in a lot of pain and had suffered quite a bit, nothing deserves to.



Yes, definately true, didn't mean to sound like I was trying to say that you shouldn't of helped the little guy. I would like to see it out of pain and recovering, but personally I wouldn't like to see it back out in the bush. 
Did they tell what they would of been doing with it after it was recovered? Or was it put to sleep?
But as I said, I was brought up hunting Foxes, Rabbits and the like.


----------



## deebo (Dec 8, 2008)

great pics , especially the first one of the gecko I think and that red belly looks spectacular.

Keep us updted on your future herping trips.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 8, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Yes, definately true, didn't mean to sound like I was trying to say that you shouldn't of helped the little guy. I would like to see it out of pain and recovering, but personally I wouldn't like to see it back out in the bush.
> Did they tell what they would of been doing with it after it was recovered? Or was it put to sleep?
> But as I said, I was brought up hunting Foxes, Rabbits and the like.



Oh ok, Yea we took it to Australia Zoo for them to put it to sleep, and as it is a ferrel pest, they have to put them down any way even if it could have been fixed.
Im a hunter myself, but cant stand seeing an animal suffer.


----------



## waikare (Dec 8, 2008)

shld of shot the pommy fox they cause so much damage to the local wildlife


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 8, 2008)

waikare said:


> shld of shot the pommy fox they cause so much damage to the local wildlife


 
Read what I wrote above the pic, we took it into Australia Zoo so they could euthanise it, the fox is dead. I certainly wasnt going to do it with a rock or something. 
If I had a gun on me I would have saved them the time, money and hassle. And about 1 hour less suffering for the fox.


----------



## m.punja (Dec 10, 2008)

great rbbs pics dan, well done


----------



## dansocks (Dec 10, 2008)

good nite out. congrats


----------



## krusty (Dec 12, 2008)

looks like you had a good night out.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 12, 2008)

Great pics!


----------

